# ganzen server back-uppen



## fercules (30. April 2004)

sagt mal, gibts eigentlich ne möglichkeit wie ich meinen kompletten root server backuppen kann? sowas gibts doch bestimmt? 

beste grüße
fercules


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. April 2004)

tar cfj serverXY.tar.bz2 / ?


----------



## Christian Fein (30. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *tar cfj serverXY.tar.bz2 / ?  *



ufff ab in die Knie du Sau, schaff was für dein Geld du beschissenes Stück Hardware


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. April 2004)

Error 950: Request timed out caused of busy service


----------



## fercules (30. April 2004)

*wofür stehts*

danke, vielleicht erklärst du mir noch wofür das steht und warum es nicht funktioniert


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. April 2004)

fercules: Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, ich meine in Erinnerung zu haben, dass du bereits Probleme mit IPs bzw. Apache-SSL hattest, dir einen Managed Server bzw. Wehosting-Paket mit Extra-Features zulegen würdest?

Mit tar kann man Dateien (ent-)packen. / ist das Wurzelverzeichnis, dem alle anderen /sbin /bin /usr  ..... untergliedert sind.

Error 950 gibt's nicht  Den habe ich mir in Anbetrecht Christians Kommentar nur so ausgedacht.


-----------------------
weils mir gerade einfällt  Christian, bist du fitt in OpenBSD 3.4?


----------



## fercules (30. April 2004)

*nicht umziehen*

die ip probleme lagen beim hoster und bzgl. ssl hat mir niemand geholfen. auch umziehen geht nicht, würde mich einige tsd euro kosten. mein einziges wirkliches problem ist ssl und deshalb ziehe ich sicher nicht um


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. April 2004)

*Re: nicht umziehen*



> _Original geschrieben von fercules _
> *auch umziehen geht nicht, würde mich einige tsd euro kosten. *


Wenn das ganze *professionell* geplant wird, hast du *keine* Ausfallzeit und kostet auch nicht mehrere Tausend Euro.


----------



## Christian Fein (30. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *
> weils mir gerade einfällt  Christian, bist du fitt in OpenBSD 3.4? *



Wenn du, ich habs mal eine Woche lang installiert gehabt und damit rumgespielt als fit bezeichnest, dann ja


----------

